# 120g set up



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Finally got it on the stand and plumbing "glued" in. Letting it run to check for any issues and measure evap.

Was amazed at the level of expansion of the water when I started heating it. Water out of the hose was 46° & its now at 67°. The level in the return chamber has gone up ~3/8ths (~0.5g volume @ room temp).


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Not sure why most images uploaded horizontal.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

When you select an image it will come up right.


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Old Newbie said:


> When you select an image it will come up right.


Ahhh! Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Assuming you are using a phone to take pics so each brand of phone should be held in a certain orientation so the pics show up correctly. You'll have to check your phone mfg. to see which way that is.

Nice looking job on the plumbing and tank!!


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

They automatically orientate upright on the phone regardless of its position when pictures were taken. Oh well!

Thank you for the compliment. Many hours went into research & dry assembling. Wasn't as straightforward as it could have been: tank was on a cheap stand that came with it in the basement while the display stand remained upstairs. The stands had different interior dimensions so was very afraid of consequences of an error.

Only thing I'd change at this point (and it is very minor) is I'd put the gate valves on the verticle runs just above the sump. That being said, the drains purge & equalize within 20 seconds everytime.


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Only minor issue is the return line "tees" at the top back then each "tee" then splits again within the overflow boxes. One of the loc lines has water from the mid/low level weir attaching to it before falling into the box. Have tried moving that return as much as allowed by plumbing. Next step will be to turn off pump and run a beed of silicone along the top of the interior wall and let it cure around the loc line.


----------

